# Pregnancy safe wormer?



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I didn't plan on having it so warm this year for so long. It's the end of Nov and our ground isn't even frozen yet. The ewes are all bred. Is there something I can worm them with that is safe for them now? I might not have to, but I'd like to have it on hand just in case.

Thanks!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Safe Guard is a good one.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Ivermectin is what we use if bred ewes need it. Avoid Valbazen!

Peg


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

What dosage would you all say for Safeguard? I've heard that the dosage on the package is actually too low...


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

It's nearly impossible to overdose Safeguard.

I'd try 5ML/100 lbs


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks. I have both actually so it won't be so hard to be ready. I use valbazen for the tough summer cases. I went away from Safe Guard since it didn't seem to be effective. Maybe I didn't use enough.


----------



## bsheep (Jul 28, 2011)

I would like to use Valbazen, pulled the ram on Sept 16. What has been happening that you can't use it as the label indicates? I used Safeguard, will it be effective against Strongyles? Am not having barber pole problem at this point. A few of the 8 month old lambs still had diarrhea after worming. Not confined, the pasture is guinea grass and haole koa forage and they mostly eat the tops out of them, but in very few areas the forage is within 2 inches from ground.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

From the Pfizer website (manufacturer of Valbazen: "Do not administer to ewes during the first 30 days of pregnancy or for 30 days after removal of rams." Many people have no clue when their ewes got bred. You have the specific date of ram removal.

Drugs.com explains the drug pretty well: http://www.drugs.com/vet/valbazen-suspension.html 

We use a small syringe with a drench attachment.

Peg


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

I used injectable 1% cattle ivomectrin last worming. My ewes were/are bred. I am happy with the results. I didn't know that ivomectrin works for 14 days after it's administered. Wow! 

As each ewe lambs, I drench her with Cydectin. I use the safeguard for the lambs when they are tagged. 

(you can't use Cydectin on pregnant ewes either, and it doesn't work for lambs)


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> What has been happening that you can't use it as the label indicates?


Most of the time, there is no "sheep" dose on the labels.
Unless it's sold as "goat" wormer, the doses given are for cattle and horses, and it takes about twice as much for sheep

It takes about *5 times *the amount to dose a dog


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

bsheep said:


> I would like to use Valbazen, pulled the ram on Sept 16. What has been happening that you can't use it as the label indicates? I used Safeguard, will it be effective against Strongyles? Am not having barber pole problem at this point. A few of the 8 month old lambs still had diarrhea after worming. Not confined, the pasture is guinea grass and haole koa forage and they mostly eat the tops out of them, but in very few areas the forage is within 2 inches from ground.


Your eight month old lambs may have coccidia...You can either put Co-rid in the water, or feed them Rumensin pellets for a few days.


----------

